# Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zaid's Fee Increased??



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

AOA...did skzmc increase their tuition fee to 5 lac per year making it around 6 lac in the first year( with admission fee) ? i saw this on tv and heard it from some people..how true is this???

thanks


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

its mentioned in the prospectus.6 lakh something it is.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

They decreased the fees for foreigners


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

cefspan said:


> its mentioned in the prospectus.6 lakh something it is.


Where in the prospectus? I have the prospectus in front of me and the fees is 4 lakh 75 thousand for the first year?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Where in the prospectus? I have the prospectus in front of me and the fees is 4 lakh 75 thousand for the first year?


yup u are rigth


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

wow..... first i hear that skzmc is becoming a public sector medical college probably next year and that automatically means that the fee will decrease a lot. and now i hear that they are increasing it to 6 lakh for first year. it can mean two things.

1- they are trying to fill up their pockets as much as they can while they have the chance and in doing so also repelling a lot of students who want in cuz its less expensive than other private colleges and also it may be governmentized soon. 
2-this governmentized thing is a lie to make a lot of people buy their prospectus and skzmc is becoming like other private colleges with respect to fee.

i wish i knew for sure what they are up to.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > About Us > Recognized Medical/Dental Colleges

- - - Updated - - -

Sheikh khalifa is officially in the public sector according to the link I posted.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

oh thanks..... i didnt see it before. so does that mean that my first assumption is right? if they are really increasing their fee.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> oh thanks..... i didnt see it before. so does that mean that my first assumption is right? if they are really increasing their fee.


Both the rumors are wrong as far as I am concerned. Shaikh Zayed is already a Public sector institute, it just doesn't come under the UHS. And I don't really think its going to come under UHS, ever. Its only a rumor. Secondly, about the increase in fees, its just another rumor as well. Because the prospectus for this year has been printed already, I have it with me right now and the fees for first year is 4 lakh 75 thousand.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lets not forget that they've reduced their fees for foreigners by 2000 dollars a year


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Both the rumors are wrong as far as I am concerned. Shaikh Zayed is already a Public sector institute, it just doesn't come under the UHS. And I don't really think its going to come under UHS, ever. Its only a rumor. Secondly, about the increase in fees, its just another rumor as well. Because the prospectus for this year has been printed already, I have it with me right now and the fees for first year is 4 lakh 75 thousand.


yes you maybe right cuz i also applied there and read the prospectus too and the fee really is as u have said. but i just wanted to make sure cuz if i am going there (if my marks allows me) then i need to know how much i have to pay to make the arrangements in time. anyway thanks for clearifying it.

Lol........ i should really keep away from all these mind boggling rumors. i might die of tension.

- - - Updated - - -



Ghani1992 said:


> Lets not forget that they've reduced their fees for foreigners by 2000 dollars a year


oh wow......... congrats then. i wish that i get admission there and they decrease the fee for locals too.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

When will they release their merit list?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

ridaa said:


> When will they release their merit list?


they said they are gonna release after 31st which I absolutely don't understood, i mean, why would it take such a long time for them to make the merit list. duhh!!


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

i have heard that in szmdc the seats are already reserved. the test is just for formality. There is much corruption in getting seats. Please tell me is it true? i have 81 % in F.sc and 82% in matric is there any chance for me to come my name in the merit list?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Malkera said:


> i have heard that in szmdc the seats are already reserved. the test is just for formality. There is much corruption in getting seats. Please tell me is it true? i have 81 % in F.sc and 82% in matric is there any chance for me to come my name in the merit list?


inshallah u will get it .test pe depend kata hain if u got 80 marks then too much easy


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Malkera said:


> i have heard that in szmdc the seats are already reserved. the test is just for formality. There is much corruption in getting seats. Please tell me is it true? i have 81 % in F.sc and 82% in matric is there any chance for me to come my name in the merit list?


sheikh khalifa is one of the least corrupt schools in the country. the test can never be "just for formality" as their weightage is 50%.


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

then question is why the are not telling the entry test marks? i went to college and asked about result...they said that only merit lists will be displayed after eid.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

you should check the NTS website for the results.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> sheikh khalifa is one of the least corrupt schools in the country. the test can never be "just for formality" as their weightage is 50%.


dude sheikh khalifa is like really really corrupt! 

I know a lots of people who got in...with really really low marks!...

last year i knew someone whose aggregate wasnt even 70%..and i don't think he gave their test because he didnt raelly apply in time but he's now studying there..!

and then i have this friend whose best friend had an aggregate of 58% (again last year) and she got in!!!!! 

I've heard that you just pay them lots of money and they'll let you in...obviously not ALL the seats must be booked but each year there are around 8-10 students who get in by "good fortune"

but i don't want to badmouth a college..i have no solid proof just rumors and what i've seen so i don't want to label them...just passing on what i've heard and seen.


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

*SKZMDC*

Its true that sone seats are reserved coz if there is no corruption then they should also mebtion the percentages of the candidates selected. But the merit list only comprises of names of candidates. So in this respect we can't say that which candidate has how much percentage.. So there is a lotttttt of corruption in federal board n federal govt. But God knows what is true.. Does anyone know on which date of nov they are going to display the merit list?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think they will display the list between the 1st and 4th of November. I also take back my earlier comment about sheikh khalifa being the least corrupt


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Where in the prospectus? I have the prospectus in front of me and the fees is 4 lakh 75 thousand for the first year?


yes. 

It doesn't include hostel, it doesn't include on time of admission fee, misc. charges, transport charges, library fees, lab fees bla bla.

just grab any student from skzmdc and ask him/her


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fatima Ahmed said:


> Its true that sone seats are reserved coz if there is no corruption then they should also mebtion the percentages of the candidates selected. But the merit list only comprises of names of candidates. So in this respect we can't say that which candidate has how much percentage.. So there is a lotttttt of corruption in federal board n federal govt. But God knows what is true.. Does anyone know on which date of nov they are going to display the merit list?


i dont know how much corrupt sheikh zayed is but you are wrong in saying that they dont mention the percentages of the selected candidates if you have ever visited their website there is the first and second merit list of last year available on the website go check it they have clearly mentioned the percentages along with the candidates name


----------

